# Help! Training a Yellow Clown Goby to Eat



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I need help on this one... First clown goby I had ate cyclopeeze and was aways chasing pods... then he jumped out of the tank.

I bought a new one and have him in QT (something ive done since my first fish) and I cant get him to eat...

Ive tried cyclopeeze & mysis soaked in garlic for 30 minutes, still no go.....

I see him eat maybe 1 or 2 tiny cylop's and sometimes he even spits it out...

What should I try now? Buy live brine shrimp or something?

Its been about 10 days now... The midas blenny with him (in QT) eats like a pig.. they are very friendly to eachother (cuddle at night)


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd try some live brine... maybe soak it in selcon?
good luck...


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Selcon? 

Looks like keeping this guy alive is going to cost more then he did, lol

But i like him, and want him to fatten up

Where can i get live brine anyway?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I get it periodically at Big Al's scarborough. just give them a shout first.
You can even forego the selcon if you want, but the nutritional value in brine is apparently low, so maybe it would help.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

lol he's from etobicoke. west end of toronto. sooo far away from scarb.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I was at big als in missisauga a few days ago and they had live brine shrimp they were feeding the tank... so they should have it too

Although how will i convert it from brine to frozen?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Geez, ive spent more money on food then I did on this guy alone.

Hes getting really skinny but i had a breakthrough recently.... He seems to like my New Spectrum pellets, but they are too big for his mouth... Ive been breaking them up and he seems to be eating them.

Now i need to try this to fatten him up and possibly buy the smaller pellet form...

Tried mysis, cylopeeze and formula 1 frozen with no luck... all soaked in garlic...

Seems like ive reached a point now where he will either die in a few days, or start eating my crushed pellets


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

that's unfortunate. I hope he starts eating! it looks like you tried everything!!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep, i really hope so too, as i dont want to start another QT session for one tiny clown goby. 

I noticed that fish become EXTREMELY hungry when they are in hypo-salinity... The clown goby is actually coming up to me for food, as he knows im the one that feeds.. but he seems to picky with my menu options


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Try GoldenPearls, we've had very good results with it.


----------

